# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  citati

## ivancica

kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano.Možda sam smotana ali sam probala sto kombinacija i uvijek je normalno napisano.Inače citirati znam ali to mi nikako ne uspijeva.

----------


## anchie76

> kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano.Možda sam smotana ali sam probala sto kombinacija i uvijek je normalno napisano.Inače citirati znam ali to mi nikako ne uspijeva.


Ajd sad na mojoj poruci stisni onaj gore gumb QUOTE, pa da vidimo kak ce pisati.

----------


## ivancica

> Ajd sad na mojoj poruci stisni onaj gore gumb QUOTE, pa da vidimo kak ce pisati.


Nemam pojamsad dali ja uopće dobro to radim.Evo ako ja to:Stisnem Quote pa odem na tekst koji hoću citirati pa ga copy-paste i opet stisnem Quote.Jel to dobro ili još moram napisati prije npr. anchie76 napisa: 
??? :?

----------


## ~lex~

> Nemam pojamsad dali ja uopće dobro to radim.Evo ako ja to:Stisnem Quote pa odem na tekst koji hoću citirati pa ga copy-paste i opet stisnem Quote.Jel to dobro ili još moram napisati prije npr. anchie76 napisa: 
> ??? :?


Ne radiš dobro.  :Wink:  Kada čitaš poruke, dakle prije negoli si stisnula opciju _reply_ odn. _odgovori_, stisni opciju *Quote* u gornjem desnom rubu tuđe poruke koju želiš citirati. U tvome _replyju_ pisat će sljedeće:

*[quote = "ime citiranog autora"]tekst citata[/quote]*

Nema potrebe da dodatno _kopipejstaš_ tekst.

----------


## ivancica

> ivancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemam pojamsad dali ja uopće dobro to radim.Evo ako ja to:Stisnem Quote pa odem na tekst koji hoću citirati pa ga copy-paste i opet stisnem Quote.Jel to dobro ili još moram napisati prije npr. anchie76 napisa: 
> ??? :?
> 
> 
> Ne radiš dobro.  Kada čitaš poruke, dakle prije negoli si stisnula opciju _reply_ odn. _odgovori_, stisni opciju *Quote* u gornjem desnom rubu tuđe poruke koju želiš citirati. U tvome _replyju_ pisat će sljedeće:
> 
> *[quote = "ime citiranog autora"]tekst citata*




Nema potrebe da dodatno _kopipejstaš_ tekst.[/quote]
Ajme što sam bedasta  :Embarassed:  !Pa ja uopće do sad nisam vidjela da u gornjem kutu svake poruke ima opcija citiraj.Sad mi se samo čini da mi se sve citiralo.Mislim,prekopirao se cijeli tekst.Vidjet ćemo kad pošaljem.Lex,hvaaaaallllaaaa very much!!!  :Kiss:  [/quote]

----------


## ivancica

Ovo je luuuudo!Sad sam se tek upetljala!  :Laughing:  Prava sam informatičarka.  :Wink:  Ništa više ne kužim????Ajme!

----------


## ivancica

Kužim sad kako funkcionira,ali kako da izaberem samo dio teksta koji hoću citirati?

----------


## litala

kad otvoris novu poruku pritiskom na _quote_, onda mozes unutar onih tagova s kockastim zagradama izabrati dio teksta tako da ostatak, koji ne zelis citirati, jednostavno izbrises  :Smile: 

ispod poruke, tj. nakon zavrsne komande _/quote_ jednostavno nastavis pisati svoju poruku :D

----------


## ivancica

> kad otvoris novu poruku pritiskom na _quote_, onda mozes unutar onih tagova s kockastim zagradama izabrati dio teksta tako da ostatak


Sad sam namjerno pobrisala pola tvog posta da vidim jesam li konačno ja smotanka to skužila!

----------


## ivancica

Jeeeeeeeeee!
Litala, Lex ,srce ste!Hvala još jednom!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## melrose

> kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano.Možda sam smotana ali sam probala sto kombinacija i uvijek je normalno napisano.Inače citirati znam ali to mi nikako ne uspijeva.


Samo sam htjela i ja pokušati, jer mi je taj citat i kako to izvodite krv na slamku popilo. Zanima me jel šljaka. Test, test!

----------


## Wanda

[/quote]
Samo sam htjela i ja pokušati, jer mi je taj citat i kako to izvodite krv na slamku popilo. Zanima me jel šljaka. Test, test![/quote]
i ja

----------


## zvrk hanuma

> Samo sam htjela i ja pokušati, jer mi je taj citat i kako to izvodite krv na slamku popilo. Zanima me jel šljaka. Test, test!


probavamo i mi[/quote]

----------


## zvrk hanuma

Samo sam htjela i ja pokušati, jer mi je taj citat i kako to izvodite krv na slamku popilo.[/quote]
i ja[/quote]

----------


## zvrk hanuma

> Samo sam htjela i ja pokušati, jer mi je taj citat i kako to izvodite krv na slamku popilo.


i ja[/quote][/quote]

----------


## zvrk hanuma

> Litala, Lex ,srce ste!Hvala još jednom!


evo proba

----------


## enchi

[quote="litala"]ostatak, koji ne zelis citirati, jednostavno izbrises  :Smile: 

Testing, testing 1-2-3

----------


## enchi

> Jeeeeeeeeee!


Hm...nisam baš sigurna da je to TO...

----------


## enchi

Je, ipak je! :D 
Hvala na temi i uputama!  :Kiss:

----------


## bebolino_

> Je, ipak je! :D 
> Hvala na temi i uputama!


moram i ja probati sam početnica   :Grin:

----------


## bebolino_

> enchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je, ipak je! :D 
> Hvala na temi i uputama! 
> 
> 
> moram i ja *probati* sam početnica


jer sam početnica (ispravak)

----------


## mandy

> bebolino_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  enchi prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## nkusic2

[quote="mandy"][quote="bebolino_"][quote="bebolino_"]


> Je, ipak je! :D 
> Hvala na temi i uputama!


moram i ja *probati* sam početnica  :mrgreen

samo se igram.....

----------


## enchi

[quote
Samo sam htjela i ja pokušati[/quote]

Probavam...

----------


## enchi

> kad otvoris novu poruku pritiskom na _quote_, onda mozes unutar onih tagova s kockastim zagradama izabrati dio teksta


opet

----------


## Kavin

> kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano.Možda sam smotana ali sam probala sto kombinacija i uvijek je normalno napisano.Inače citirati znam ali to mi nikako ne uspijeva.


Samo proba

----------


## Kavin

> ivancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano.Možda sam smotana ali sam probala sto kombinacija i uvijek je normalno napisano.Inače citirati znam ali to mi nikako ne uspijeva.
> 
> 
> Ajd sad na mojoj poruci stisni onaj gore gumb QUOTE, pa da vidimo kak ce pisati.



Jel to to :?

----------


## Kavin

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Galija

> Kužim sad kako funkcionira,ali kako da izaberem samo dio teksta koji hoću citirati?


Proba

----------


## Galija

[quote="Galija"][quote="ivancica"]Kužim sad kako funkcionira,ali kako da izaberem quote]

----------


## Galija

A kak ide ako zelim citirati vise nickova odjednom, mislim u istom odgovoru.
Kooooja sam streberica! 8)

----------


## anamar

citiraj svaki post u drugom prozoru i onda kopiraj u zajednički odgovor. tako ja radim.

----------


## Galija

Hvala.

----------


## koryanshea

hahahaa  :Smile: 

svaki citat mora bit uokviren "tagovima" [code]


> [/code] za početak i [code]


[/code] za kraj - ova kosa crta je oznaka za kraj.

ako želiš "ugnježđene" citate onda ih naprosto ugnjezdiš tj. staviš jedan citat unutar drugog (između taga za početak i taga za kraj)
[code]


> bla bla
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				bla bla


[/code]
dobiješ: 



> bla bla
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				bla bla


kad želiš da piše koga citiraš, napišeš
[quote="niknejm osobe koju kvotaš"]

kad pišeš poruku imaš gore gumb "quote" kojeg kad klikneš prvi put - napravi otvarajući tag na kraju tvog posta, kad klikneš drugi put - napravi zatvarajući tag. pa kad želiš nekoga citirat, klikneš quote, kopiraš tekst, klikneš opet quote i eto ga. tako možeš nizat koliko quotova hoćeš.

----------


## anamar

mozila baca sve tagove na kraj teksta pa je to koma za uređivanje malo kompliciranijeg posta.
zato mi je jednostavnije kvotat u više prozora, pa kopirati.

----------


## koryanshea

meni je definitivno jednostavnije tipkati tagove i koristiti "pregledaj"  :Grin:

----------


## anamar

s druge strane u zadnje vrijeme nemam puno razloga kvotat, pa ne rabim ni tu moju "rudarsku" metodu   :/

----------


## koryanshea

aj nou vot ju min  :Sad:

----------


## Anci

> aj nou vot ju min


Ma daj... idi tamo kvotaj Joe   :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

> Hvala.





> i ja isprobavam

----------


## Smajlić

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aj nou vot ju min 
> 
> 
> Ma daj... idi tamo kvotaj Joe





> hm, hm...

----------


## Smajlić

> citiraj svaki post u drugom prozoru i onda kopiraj u zajednički odgovor. tako ja radim.


proba, proba



> kaj sad

----------


## Smajlić

> kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano..


[quote]

još isprobavam  :Embarassed:  

--------------





> koryanshea Postano: ned vel 22, 2009 11:46 pm    Naslov:  
> aj nou vot ju min  
> ------------------------------------------------------------------


joj, valjda sam konačno skužila  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlić

:Smile: [/quote]


> joj, valjda sam konačno skužila


 :D

----------


## EvaP

> još isprobavam


htjedoh probati drugi 




> joj, valjda sam konačno skužila

----------


## EvaP

> oš isprobavam


ponda i drugi




> Ma daj... idi tamo kvotaj Joe

----------


## Blekonja

> tagova s kockastim zagradama izabrati dio teksta tako da ostatak


malo probe   :Embarassed:

----------


## Blekonja

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  tagova s kockastim zagradama izabrati dio teksta tako da ostatak
> 
> 
> malo

----------


## Zubic vila

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aj nou vot ju min 
> 
> 
> Ma daj... idi tamo kvotaj Joe


proba

----------


## Zubic vila

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koryanshea prvotno napisa
> ...


Zasto meni uvijek ovako ispadne?

----------


## goodwitch

evo proba

----------


## goodwitch

> evo proba


proba

----------


## goodwitch

[quote="goodwitch"]


> evo proba


igram se  :Smile:

----------


## goodwitch

> evo proba


i pokušavam  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

[quote="goodwitch"]


> evo proba


ovo je proba

----------


## GIZMOS

> kako da mi kad nekog citiram ono xy napisa:bude napisamo podebljano.


Izgleda da nas više muku muči

----------

